# I Want to Become a Canadian Citizen



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I can bring a lifetime of savengs into Canada. I love my State, which is Texas ( maybe I can keep some property here ) but i am scared shitless I will lose everything to Medical Care. I've seen it happen. I don't have healthcare, like so many other millions and millions of working American middle calss people.
I havent really researched every possiblity. Ive considered Mexio, but havent checked into residancy requirements or Health care alternatives.
From waht I understand , if you meet certain finacial holdings requirements, or are able to invest in Canadan property, then Canada is a very good option, and of course the reason I am wanting to move is State health care . BTW I am extremely serious about this.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Google is your friend 

http://www.cic.gc.ca/


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

As long as you don't mind waiting 12 months for an MRI, you'll love it here! :smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

and as long as you don't mind paying through the nose in taxes - no joke - you're gonna love it


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> and as long as you don't mind paying through the nose in taxes - no joke - you're gonna love it


we don't pay more then in the US when you add it all up.

As for health care, you will pay the same here as you would in the US basicaly..ours is just hidden in your taxe. So moving just to get free hearlthcare, that's not gonna happen for you realy. 

I was offered a Job in LA 2 years ago for Universal Studios, they have layers there that check all aspects you want for you. and in the end of the day, all taxes and healthcare stuff was basicaly the same. if you can't afford it in Texas, you wont be abble to afford other stuff here since your taxe will be higher and you'll need to cut down on something else.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I would welcome you with open arms, if you change citizenship, contribute to society, play guitar, and leave your guns in Texas. It's safer here than in Mexico, though you might have to adjust to the weather. 

Beside guitar, do you have skills to bring with you? Skills help get a person a job, friends, etc.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

If you have lived in Texas for a long time, you really may not like the weather here. I am being very serious.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

al3d I would agree with you that our high taxes may be the equivalent of "normal" healthcare costs in the U.S. However, the costs of serious injury or illness requiring hospitalization, surgery and specialized care and the catastrophic expenses these bring in the U.S., cannot be compared to Canada. The leading cause of personal bankruptcy in the U.S. is medical expense related debt.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Canada is a VERY big place. And while it is perhaps not as radically different as Alaska is from Hawaii, there are parts that are very different from each other, in weather, economy, demographics, food, culture, etc., vast chunks of the country are probably not a lot different from major chunks of Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan, or New York State. So, you'd need to "pick your part" before making any decision. Alberta probably comes as close to Texas as any part of Canada does, and after that Saskatchewan.

That being said, there are many parts of the country where "middle class" stretches far and wide, so let us assume that even though the tax structure is different, folks are generally doing okay.

There is, unfortunately, a long line-up at the immigration office. The folks who process applications are understaffed, so people can wait a long time to get in.

It is probably unwise to want to move somewhere simply because of the structure of the health care system. High risk that it will disappoint, and if you gave up a lot to uproot and move, an equally high risk that you'll regret the decision. I'm not trying to discourage you. Just suggesting that relocating to any country needs to be based on more than one thing....unless that one thing might involve escaping death threats.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

In Mexico for about a quarter of a million you can get a real nice mansion in the mountains overlooking the ocean with a full team of servants. Going in to town is rough, so you'll need a nice SUV, but in Texas youre used to it. Dont drink the water though..........


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh, and the health care system is cheap in Mexico, but you'll have to go back to the US to have things redone properly because they dont do a good job. The US still has one of the top medical care systems in the world, but only if you have the casholas. Seems like you could do well just by staying put. Two tier is coming to the US anyway, just as it will be here soon as well........


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Canada is a VERY big place. And while it is perhaps not as radically different as Alaska is from Hawaii, there are parts that are very different from each other, in weather, economy, demographics, food, culture, etc., vast chunks of the country are probably not a lot different from major chunks of Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan, or New York State. So, you'd need to "pick your part" before making any decision. Alberta probably comes as close to Texas as any part of Canada does, and after that Saskatchewan.
> 
> That being said, there are many parts of the country where "middle class" stretches far and wide, so let us assume that even though the tax structure is different, folks are generally doing okay.
> 
> ...


You make very good point...only difference with Alberta is temperature..Texas...+40c...alberta...-40c..and 4 feet of snow..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..and ONE IMPORTANT FACT about Canadian Health care system..YES..it's free...but you can't be in a hurry to get treathed realy. a simple CT scan for exemple in quebec have a 6 month waiting periode...a MIR..16 months waiting list, only way you'll get in fast, if your life is in immidiate danger. I'm been treathed for a erniated disc..i had 2 majot back surgery in 96, 3 years off work. i was fine for a while, but now it's giving me a LOAD of pain..i needed a MIR..but i would'nt wait so i had to go to a private clinic, 1200$ for a 1hrs scan basicaly.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> OH..and ONE IMPORTANT FACT about Canadian Health care system..YES..it's free...but you can't be in a hurry to get treathed realy. a simple CT scan for exemple in quebec have a 6 month waiting periode...a MIR..16 months waiting list, only way you'll get in fast, if your life is in immidiate danger. I'm been treathed for a erniated disc..i had 2 majot back surgery in 96, 3 years off work. i was fine for a while, but now it's giving me a LOAD of pain..i needed a MIR..but i would'nt wait so i had to go to a private clinic, 1200$ for a 1hrs scan basicaly.


Yes - be very prepared to wait .............. and you must appear to be very grateful when something actually happens.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

You don't have that 'Texas' thing for guns do you... would be a bit of a problem here.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

happydude said:


> You don't have that 'Texas' thing for guns do you... would be a bit of a problem here.


LOL..what..cownoy hat, gun, what's not to like....anb Texas is the Porn capital of the world..and funny enough..the state with the most church and preacher in the all US....weird place hey!..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

happydude said:


> You don't have that 'Texas' thing for guns do you... would be a bit of a problem here.


I dunno, lots of Canadians own both long guns and handguns. Just not many people qualify for concealed carry is all, and there are rigorous storage regulations.

To the OP, are you still in the workforce and bringing skills with you? This would help immensely with your application especially if you have some sort of specialization. I'm not sure (not saying it's not so, I'm really not sure) that bringing assets alone would help you qualify for citizenship.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Just brought it up since I've met a few Yanks who are rather attached to the Second Amendment and for some folks our tighter laws are a deal breaker. 9kkhhd

In any event, I may be a bit biased but it's a good place to live. Our elections take one day after a one month campaign, we put wildlife and boats on our coins and colour code our money, we have tuques, and Tim Hortons is ****ing awesome. :smilie_flagge17:

Wait, this was about health care. The gist is, it's free but it aint perfect. Wait times are long and doctors (especially specialists) are very busy but you won't go bankrupt if you get sick and the standard of care is very good.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Today in Ottawa - with the wind chill factored in it is -27C. Do you want to trade places for a while!!??
This winter has really gotten the better of me - I am really despising the cold. I pine for the 30C days with the hot blazing sun. And NO - I do NOT complain about it being too hot in the summer. I just wander down to the Ottawa river and dunk myself in - cold beer in hand and the dog running around chasing minnows.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

lol. I know what I'm getting into;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt1_6uz_sVU&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bscott said:


> Today in Ottawa - with the wind chill factored in it is -27C. Do you want to trade places for a while!!??
> This winter has really gotten the better of me - I am really despising the cold. I pine for the 30C days with the hot blazing sun. And NO - I do NOT complain about it being too hot in the summer. I just wander down to the Ottawa river and dunk myself in - cold beer in hand and the dog running around chasing minnows.


or this


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Gerald, just show up at the border with a few barrels of W. Texas crude and you'll get in no problem.:smile:


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I personally would rather not see Americans move to Canada for affordable health care when they are growing old. I have been paying into health care my entire life, and so far have not needed it very much. When I hit my senior years and need it more, I feel that I deserve it. Especially after paying for it for all those years. I don't know the details from the original poster, but lets assume he/she is 65 years old. They get accepted into Canada and qualify for health care. What about the 65 years that went by when they never paid? There are other reasons to move to Canada and basing your move on affordable health care does not sit well with me. 

Hope I don't offend anyone. Just offering my .02 cents.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gerald..if you are serious..have you talked to a lawyer that specializes in Emigration/Immigration Law. 

My wife and I debated moving to the USA at one point. We read up on it and felt that we would certainly need the professional assistance of a lawyer due to the immensity of the legal process and papers that are required. 

We decided to open a business instead. 

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> or this


You're killing me man!!!!!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Stop saying health care is free!!!! The cost of it is built into everything we purchase.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

wow my CT scan is in 2 weeks and it was applied for only 2 weeks ago.

There is a connection between Texas and Canada that pre-dates the USA, and at one time (if I recall it right) Texas nearly became a province of Canada rather than a US state (though the exact history is so far back in time for my memories of it to be solidly recalled). So for people to move in either direction does not surprise me a whole lot 

And actually, just trying to re-learn some of that history, I stumbled on this (from 2005 so a little out of date in light of the current failed economy):

http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/detroit/commerce_can/2005/tx.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know what? We live in the best country in the world! Yes I really believe that. We're polite (for the most part) we have Beautiful seasons to enjoy (Winter sometimes seems too long) and We have great healthcare! Personally I have never had to wait for anything, CT scan within 2 days, surgeon within a week (with the understanding that if something more serious came along I might be bumped) So what if our Politicians aren't treated like Rockstars, We're culturally diverse and we LIKE it! This is where it's at! :smilie_flagge17:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/taniah/Canada/things/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While there are obviously enough cases of unreasonably delayed testing and/or treatment to be concerned about, a lot of the complaining we tend to hear about is from folks who are "merely" in discomfort. So, waiting for hip or knee replacements, etc. That is certainly nothing to be blasé about, but the facts are that if one is in a life or death situation, you get moved to the front of the line PDQ. So, in that respect, we get taken care of pretty well. I know that each time that I strolled into emergency with cardiac symptoms, it took less than 30 minutes from walking in the door for me to be on a gurney, tubes and wires up the yin-yang, blood samples taken, and all the rest. When your life is on the line, the canadian health care system becomes VERY impressive. No one will have any difficulty squeezing taxes out of *me*, I can tell you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's likely better for you to stay where you are and research the best insurance you can to look after your health care needs. It would likely be easier in the long run.


----------

